# Tarmac Pro SL4 Impressions



## pdainsworth

So, I finally had an opportunity to ride my new SL4 today. After a 3 week layoff from riding (due to some family medical issues), it is a little hard to judge some things, like climbing quality and stiffness, just because I felt a little off. What I can say for certain is that the bike feels great at speed. I was up of 50 mph today coming down Little River Road, and the bike tracked well and was stable and smooth. 
The bike also feels very good on the chipseal roads that are ubiquitous on the Olympic Peninsula. On older rough roads and on recently re-graveled roads, the bike was smooth and comfortable. 
So, how does it compare to the S-Works SL2 and the SL3 Pro? It is too early for me to tell about some stuff, but it definitely feels more lively and smoother (absolutely nothing quantifiable, sorry) than the SL3. The S-Works was perhaps better when it came down to the immediate feeling of power transfer, but again, I am just going by feel. 
I will put more impressions up as I have them.


----------



## Optimus

Very nice bike!


----------



## vontress

Beautiful!


----------



## wsmc42

I'm interested to hear your impressions, and comparisons to the sl3 after you get more miles on the bike. I test rode an sl3 and was impressed but it was just a parking lot test. I opted for the sl4 so I wouldn't second guess my choice later ( and I dig the color combo of the pro sram). So far I love it and know what I like about it. I look forward to reading your comparison of the two.


----------



## Wildcard

I am still waiting on mine, the SL4 Pro Sram has the best color combo of them all. Cant wait to here more details on your rides!!

Have taken an SL3 Sworks out for a ride and if it is close to that I have a feeling I will be extremley happy.

Only 4 weeks to go!!


----------



## Jman2224

Very nice bike. I too, am looking forward to your ride comparisons between the different models


----------



## BikerNutz77

Very nice ride.


----------



## hd tech

I had the chance to ride a SL3 today whan I was at my local shop. Wow what a nice riding bike. I bet that SL4 is even better. Nice looking bike.


----------



## Wildcard

I got mine yesterday and had my first rid this morning WOW!!! I havent stopped smiling all day!!

7.38Kg's with everything on it.


----------



## Wildcard

Sorry about the sideways image, take two


----------



## KiloRH

Wildcard, do you have issues with your rib cages? They are so tight on my polar bottles it's extremely difficult to pull them put.


----------



## PJ352

KiloRH said:


> Wildcard, do you have issues with your rib cages? They are so tight on my polar bottles it's extremely difficult to pull them put.


Same for my Camelbak insulated bottle. I have to use the upper lip of the cage as a thumb tab while pushing the bottle up slightly from the bottom,_ then_ remove it. 

Secure is good, but I think Spec went a little too far in this case.


----------



## KiloRH

PJ352 said:


> Same for my Camelbak insulated bottle. I have to use the upper lip of the cage as a thumb tab while pushing the bottle up slightly from the bottom,_ then_ remove it.
> 
> Secure is good, but I think Spec went a little too far in this case.




I agrre and am looking to sell mine after only a few weeks. Will probably switch to blackburn cages.


----------



## aaric

The rib cages loosen up a little over time, and are much looser in warmer weather (perhaps this is due partly to softer bottles?)

However, I've yet to lose a bottle in 2 years of using them. I almost lost one over some dirt, but that was because the screw holding the cage vibrated loose.

KiloRH: Are your cages matte black by chance? I've been looking for some for the wife's bike for a while.


----------



## BikerNutz77

aaric said:


> The rib cages loosen up a little over time, and are much looser in warmer weather (perhaps this is due partly to softer bottles?)
> 
> However, I've yet to lose a bottle in 2 years of using them. I almost lost one over some dirt, but that was because the screw holding the cage vibrated loose.
> 
> KiloRH: Are your cages matte black by chance? I've been looking for some for the wife's bike for a while.


aaric:

My screws kept coming loose on me too. I found some rubber shims in my parts bin, cut them down to very small pieces, and poked a center hole for the screw. Since installing them, I've never had a screw come loose. Secure and it doesn't mark-up the paint.


----------



## PJ352

aaric said:


> The rib cages loosen up a little over time, and are much looser in warmer weather (perhaps this is due partly to softer bottles?)
> 
> However, I've yet to lose a bottle in 2 years of using them. I almost lost one over some dirt, but that was because the screw holding the cage vibrated loose.


I've been using the cages for ~three months in 90*+ temps and there's no sign of loosening yet. FWIW I use CamelBak's Podium (insulated) bottles.

I can understand your not losing any bottles, though. It's hard to lose one when the cages have a vice grip on them!


----------



## aaric

BikerNutz77: I went with blue locktite, seems to work well.

PJ352: Guess I've never thought of them as too snug, but if I don't pull directly up, they do tend to snag quite a bit. I'm using un-insulated podiums in mine most of the time.


----------



## GTR2ebike

I have the same issue with my camelbak bottle, practically need to get off the bike to pull the bottle out. Going to get an Arundel cage, sideloader or mandible


----------



## Wildcard

First ride I had no issues, tighter than my old cages, but they were pretty loose. I have use stock standard giant bottles at the moment so will try my Specialized Purist bottle in them when I next go for a ride!! 

Enough about the Cages, what do you think of the bike?


----------



## GTR2ebike

The purist bottle fits fine, that's what i'm using now. But when it's warm out the water is warm after 30 minutes, camelbak bottles keep the water cool much longer.


----------



## carlislegeorge

GTR2ebike said:


> .....camelbak bottles keep the water cool much longer.


 at least a whole 'nother 30 minutes...(and I'm using both kinds)

i really want to hear about the SL4 impressions though


----------



## Wildcard

The bike is stiff and nimble. It just asks for you to go flat out when the road is level and soon as it goes up it is balanced and light!! I am coming from and Alloy bike so it is a massive step up!


----------



## joco

Did you ever compare the ride between your SL4 to the Venge?


----------



## AndreRoad

Can i have your bikes number? I wanna take her out some time


----------



## CEARACING

very nice ride, and low weight


----------



## GTR2ebike

andreroad said:


> can i have your bikes number? I wanna take her out some time


4, sl4


----------



## Rugergundog

My SL4 pro gives off a swoosh of sorts of a howl through the frame. Makes it sound as if i have carbon wheels......and i don't.


----------



## Wildcard

I am loving the new bike so much, cant get enough of it.

First race this weekend cant wait!!


----------



## squareslinky

do you have any full side view pictures you can post? Also is that red more orange or red? It looks more orange on the their site.


----------



## Optimus

They call it neon red, but it's actually orange in color.


----------



## KiloRH

Optimus said:


> They call it neon red, but it's actually orange in color.


It may look orange in photos, but it looks straight red in person.


----------



## wsmc42

I"ve had my SL4 for about 6 weeks now and have been loving it. I like it responsiveness, climbing ability and general road feel. I did , however, have a bit of a moment on my Sunday ride. I was riding alone and decending down a hill that is about 5-8% and fairly straight. I tucked down to build up my speed. Towards the bottom I saw 43 on my garmin just as the hill flattens out to probably 3%. Just about that time a light a ways up was going to change to red so I sat up a bit and gently applied both brakes. The bike went into a nasty head shake. Fortunately I have alot experience roadracing motorcycles and knew not to grab the brakes more or hold on too tight. I let off the brakes and gently tried them again and it increased the head shake again. I just let off the brakes, loosened my grip on the bars and tried to hang on best I could with my legs. It crossed my mind that I was about to pitch my new bike down the road if it got worse. Fortunately, it straightened itself up a few seconds later. The whole thing kinda surprised me because the bike is supposed to be so stiff and I was not going super fast. It is due for a first(30 day) tune up, so I will mention it to the shop in case something is not quite right. Has anyone else had an experience like this? I still love the bike but I will probably be a bit more cautious on my decents for a while.


----------



## PJ352

wsmc42 said:


> ... I sat up a bit and gently applied both brakes. The bike went into a nasty head shake. Fortunately I have alot experience roadracing motorcycles and knew not to grab the brakes more or hold on too tight. I let off the brakes and gently tried them again and it increased the head shake again. I just let off the brakes, loosened my grip on the bars and tried to hang on best I could with my legs....
> 
> The whole thing kinda surprised me because the bike is supposed to be so stiff and I was not going super fast. It is due for a first(30 day) tune up, so I will mention it to the shop in case something is not quite right.* Has anyone else had an experience like this?* I still love the bike but I will probably be a bit more cautious on my decents for a while.


High speed wobble/ shake isn't unique to any particular brand/ model of bike and can be triggered by a number of things. 

I have custom steel bike that exhibited similar traits and I was never able to narrow the cause. IME it can be triggered by a riders f/r weight shifting, play in hub or headset assemblies, misaligned frames/ forks, out of true/ round wheels (or insufficiently tightened skewers), riding conditions (crosswinds), a combination of these (among others). 

If you have your LBS do your bike maintenance, have them check the above, but I'd also add checking the brakes for proper operation/ installation and toeing in the brake pads.

BTW, you may be aware of this and didn't mention it, but another fairly effective method of minimizing the shake is to clamp your legs against the top tube. It might not stop the shimmy, but it'll keep it from worsening.


----------



## wsmc42

PJ352 said:


> BTW, you may be aware of this and didn't mention it, but another fairly effective method of minimizing the shake is to clamp your legs against the top tube. It might not stop the shimmy, but it'll keep it from worsening.


Thanks. Exactly what I did along with keeping a loose grip on the bars. I use my LBS for tune ups and service so I will ask them about checking the things you mentioned.


----------



## konaguy

Anyone have any thoughts on the handling of the Tarmac Pro SL4 in terms of steering, I have an old Quintana Roo and I'm afraid to cough on it for fear of ending up in the lava fields...extremely touchy, twitchy steering...Ive only been biking for 4 months The Roo is my second bike...too much bike for me I guess my first ride coming down a small hill, steering was so twitchy I panicked and put more pressure on the fronts I guess, cause the next thing I see is my bike as its passing over my body and lands on me...anyway early 2012 I am upgrading love the tarmac sl4 but I have read some reviews of twitchy steering so Im thinking of the roubaix sl3 pro for better steering...any thoughts you can share to help me make the right choice...alot of money to spend on the wrong bike...Thank you in advance...I was riding 100 to 125 miles a week with my target road bike how I miss it.....


----------



## PJ352

konaguy said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the handling of the Tarmac Pro SL4 in terms of steering, I have an old Quintana Roo and I'm afraid to cough on it for fear of ending up in the lava fields...extremely touchy, twitchy steering....


Isn't the Quintana Roo a tri-specific bike? If so, I think you're comparing apples to oranges here. But beyond that, my advice is to test ride both the Roubaix and Tarmac (back to back, if possible) and decide from there. 

FWIW I find the Tarmac a more interesting, engaging ride, but IMO/E a number of factors influence our preferences, so ultimately no one but you can decide which bike is 'best'.


----------



## Pharmerbob

I have a 2011 Roubaix and I have a 2012 S-Works Tarmac on hold at the LBS. I've only been riding for about 4 months also. I was having a similar issue with twitchy steering and shaking of the front end while descending. All was solved by tightening my headset. A more experienced rider noticed the way my bike behaved as she passed me on a long downhill and fixed it when we got to the bottom. Haven't had any issues since.


----------



## Natedogz

KiloRH said:


> It may look orange in photos, but it looks straight red in person.


x2 and it is a very sweet red, with that matte black cf....looks awesome!



Pharmerbob said:


> I have a 2011 Roubaix and I have a 2012 S-Works Tarmac on hold at the LBS. I've only been riding for about 4 months also. I was having a similar issue with twitchy steering and shaking of the front end while descending. All was solved by tightening my headset. A more experienced rider noticed the way my bike behaved as she passed me on a long downhill and fixed it when we got to the bottom. Haven't had any issues since.


So it was your Roubaix that had the shake?


----------



## pg12340

the LBS I go to just got this same frame in. These bikes are awesome!


----------



## tiflow_21

Anyone else have ride reviews/experience with the tarmac sl4? The amount of real world experiences I've read are relatively low, so any info is appreciated.

I'm strongly considering picking one up as a replacement for my 2008 madone 4.5, which I bought when I first got into riding road. Now that I'm riding/training a decent volume on the road, and hope to be for many years to come, it seems like it's time to upgrade. I've basically decided on the tarmac sl4 pro sram red. However, if they hadn't turned all the shimano equipped tarmac sl4s ugly for 2012 I'd likely be going with dura ace due to my good experiences with shimano. What the heck was specialized thinking with the shimano color schemes!? I've never ridden sram red before, but I've heard good things. I have a pretty solid mountain bike racing background so I understand the nuances between shimano vs sram on a mtb... not so much on road bikes though.


----------



## NealH

Maybe they are nuances in the mountain bike venue but, on the road its a night and day difference. Shimano walks all over Sram imho. After reading all the positive comments on Sram, I purchased an SL2 Tarmac with Sram Red. It was the worst mistake I ever made. Noisy, imprecise, and requiring frequent adjustments on the RD and FD. It even floated the chain on occasion. Over a period of a few months, I changed the cassette to Shimano, then the chain to Shimano, then dropped the Red FD to a Force since it was stiffer. While things worked better, it made no sense to buy Sram's top group only to have to change some components to Shimano to make it perform in an acceptable fashion. So when I decided to buy an SL3, I purchased it with DA 7900. You don't have to change anything. Refined, quiet and precise. I like it even better than 7800 which was already a better group than anything Sram makes. 

If you've never ridden Sram Red then you're not missing anything.


----------



## tommyturbo

Why not get a frame in a color you like and build it up with Campagnolo 11 speed? I've ridden Sram Red bikes and I also don't get the fuss. Shimano over Sram any day, but it's Campy only for me


----------



## Jmarcb

I've just had a forced upgrade from my S-Works SL Tarmac to the SL4 Pro. New bike is kitted with SRAM Red and am waiting for my new 404's to arrive.

The ride is amazing compared to my old S-Works, so much more compliant even though it's stiffer. 

I tested the Venge which was very nice too and felt fast but the ride was similar to my old SL S-Works in terms of vertical compliance. 

It was a tough choice as I love the look of the Venge, but the SL 4 is going to be much nicer on those longer rides. I also decided on getting the 404's over the S-Works frame set, thinking I'd notice the wheels more than the frame. I hope I'm right ;-)


----------



## tiflow_21

tommyturbo said:


> Why not get a frame in a color you like and build it up with Campagnolo 11 speed? I've ridden Sram Red bikes and I also don't get the fuss. Shimano over Sram any day, but it's Campy only for me


Price. It's far cheaper for me to buy a fully built bike than build from scratch. I understand the draw of building a bike, as I've built a number of mountain bikes, but I'm trying to stay away from getting OCD on a build and spending way too much on a road bike.


----------



## aclinjury

tiflow_21 said:


> I've never ridden sram red before, but I've heard good things. I have a pretty solid mountain bike racing background so I understand the nuances between shimano vs sram on a mtb... not so much on road bikes though.



Shimano over Sram in mountain and on the road, anyday. Shimano is proven to be smooth, precise, and reliable. It amazes me that my 1993 Dura Ace set still shifts smoother than a buddy's brand spanking new Sram Red set.

The only thing Shimano doesn't have over Sram is a few grams, but don't let Sram marketing fool you into saving a few grams over smoothness & reliability.


----------



## tiflow_21

aclinjury said:


> Shimano over Sram in mountain and on the road, anyday. Shimano is proven to be smooth, precise, and reliable. It amazes me that my 1993 Dura Ace set still shifts smoother than a buddy's brand spanking new Sram Red set.
> 
> The only thing Shimano doesn't have over Sram is a few grams, but don't let Sram marketing fool you into saving a few grams over smoothness & reliability.


Unfortunately, IMO, specialized hit the tarmac shimano color schemes with the ugly stick for 2012. If they made a shimano version of the red/black SL4 pro I would've almost definitely gone that route.

I might be able to discuss the option of swapping a new red group for a new dura-ace group with my shop. Is that really necessary? Is it a general trend that people are so against the SRAM stuff on the road? The reason this is slightly surprising is throughout the year I've been riding group rides with some of the faster road racers in town and I've seen a number of them running sram red or force without many complaints. In addition I've been racing cyclocross this year and see a good number of higher level cross racers using sram red or force, while I see relatively fewer running dura ace.


----------



## Natedogz

tiflow_21 said:


> ...I might be able to discuss the option of swapping a new red group for a new dura-ace group with my shop. Is that really necessary? Is it a general trend that people are so against the SRAM stuff? The reason this is slightly surprising is throughout the year I've been riding group rides with some of the faster road racers in town and I've seen a number of them running sram red or force without many complaints. In addition I've been racing cyclocross this year and see a good number of higher level cross racers using sram red or force, while I see relatively fewer running dura ace.


I love SRAM for MTB, faster more precise and guranteed shifts, lighter weight, cheaper price! I have not used SRAM road stuff yet, but a couple very experienced roadie friends swear by it. One of them is a fan of the Red.


----------



## DMFT

*I concur with a lot of what you have said here................*




NealH said:


> Maybe they are nuances in the mountain bike venue but, on the road its a night and day difference. Shimano walks all over Sram imho. After reading all the positive comments on Sram, I purchased an SL2 Tarmac with Sram Red. It was the worst mistake I ever made. Noisy, imprecise, and requiring frequent adjustments on the RD and FD. It even floated the chain on occasion. Over a period of a few months, I changed the cassette to Shimano, then the chain to Shimano, then dropped the Red FD to a Force since it was stiffer. While things worked better, it made no sense to buy Sram's top group only to have to change some components to Shimano to make it perform in an acceptable fashion. So when I decided to buy an SL3, I purchased it with DA 7900. You don't have to change anything. Refined, quiet and precise. I like it even better than 7800 which was already a better group than anything Sram makes.
> 
> If you've never ridden Sram Red then you're not missing anything.


.......BUT, the only change needed to quiet-down the SRAM drivetrain is a KMC X10SL Chain. I also have not had to make "frequent adjustments", maybe that's because I turned wrenches for many, many years in a shop. I will say initial setup & tuning was a little more finiky than Shimano products.

IMO opinion, EACH group has something for everyone. Be it the difference in the lever/hoods shape & feel, gearing options or the more "mechanical" feel of the SRAM shifting.

As always, buyers need to/should ride both offerings at demo's or your local LBS and decide for themselves...

edit: Oh, almost forgot. For the Mountian Biker in a few here, it's all-about Shimano's XTR group! Just wow!!


----------



## Pharmerbob

Natedogz; said:


> So it was your Roubaix that had the shake?


Yes. Apparently the headset wasn't properly tightened at the LBS when the bike was assembled.


----------



## crohnsy

tiflow_21 said:


> Anyone else have ride reviews/experience with the tarmac sl4? The amount of real world experiences I've read are relatively low, so any info is appreciated.
> 
> I'm strongly considering picking one up as a replacement for my 2008 madone 4.5, which I bought when I first got into riding road. Now that I'm riding/training a decent volume on the road, and hope to be for many years to come, it seems like it's time to upgrade. I've basically decided on the tarmac sl4 pro sram red. However, if they hadn't turned all the shimano equipped tarmac sl4s ugly for 2012 I'd likely be going with dura ace due to my good experiences with shimano. What the heck was specialized thinking with the shimano color schemes!? I've never ridden sram red before, but I've heard good things. I have a pretty solid mountain bike racing background so I understand the nuances between shimano vs sram on a mtb... not so much on road bikes though.


After riding Red or any SRAM for that matter I would never touch another Shimano road group again. I'm not sure why the others are had so many problems, maybe poor wrenching but hard to blame a grouppo for that..

My Red shifts fast and precise, has needed zero adjustments this season after the initial cable stretch. I've ridden noisy bikes with power dome cassettes before but for some reason I don't my my power dome on Hed Stinger 4's noisy. Really though its a hollow piece of steel of course it will be noisier than a normal cassette.

If you are looking at the Tarmac with Red I wouldn't hesitate. You will get a great bike with a great grouppo.


----------



## Johnnyc2

*SL4 S-works*

Just upgraded from the 07 s-works to SL4 with dura ace and 404's. Did the race black frame, i wasn't too fussed with the red off the shelf build frame. Paid about the same for the build as the off the shelf red, and happy there was no freal $$ penalty to get the black frame built.

Ride quality is outstanding. Very light bike but stiff and handles better than any other roadie I have ridden. Front end is rock solid, and hopefully other comments that the SL4 is a little twitchy, might just be first ride nerves. 

I'm stoked with the ride of this bike, hope others get to enjoy it too.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Johnnyc2 said:


> Just upgraded from the 07 s-works to SL4 with dura ace and 404's. Did the race black frame, i wasn't too fussed with the red off the shelf build frame. Paid about the same for the build as the off the shelf red, and happy there was no freal $$ penalty to get the black frame built.
> 
> Ride quality is outstanding. Very light bike but stiff and handles better than any other roadie I have ridden. Front end is rock solid, and hopefully other comments that the SL4 is a little twitchy, might just be first ride nerves.
> 
> I'm stoked with the ride of this bike, hope others get to enjoy it too.



Congrats! Please post some pics! Is the Shimano and HTC logo removable?


----------



## Johnnyc2

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Congrats! Please post some pics! Is the Shimano and HTC logo removable?


HTC Logo did not go on the frame - It is a sticker so optional. Same with Shimano. Left the sticker off.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Johnnyc2 said:


> HTC Logo did not go on the frame - It is a sticker so optional. Same with Shimano. Left the sticker off.


Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I also see a little gloss on the frame, nice detail.


----------



## dcorn

Funny, I rode a Venge on friday and it was the first time I had been on a carbon bike for more than 30 seconds (shop's test bike was an S-works Venge with Di2 and 101's lol). I always hear about how stiff it is, but it was soooo much more comfortable over bumpy terrain than my aluminum Cervelo S1. I could tell right away. I'd love to feel how compliant the SL4 Tarmac is if you guys say it's that much smoother than the Venge. 

One of those two will most likely be my next bike.


----------



## TimmyG

Great looking bike!!!


----------



## pdainsworth

Here's a real, non-camera phone pic of mine. It weighs 16.9 pounds with CPU, pedals, cages, and heavy winter wheels in a size 58. Still love the ride quality. The "smoothness" of the ride seems to be the main difference between my old SL3 and my new SL4.


----------



## meelis

Very sweet. Still waiting mine.


----------



## Wildcard

I have had mine for 6 weeks now and just cant get enough of it!! It just feels so balanced and comfortable. had never used SRAM before this bike and now cant see any reason to go back to Shimano. Sure it needed some minor adjustment during the initial Cable stretch, but after that it has been as good as gold. The feel of going up through the gears is so quick and compliant it just feels like you should always be going faster!!

Overall it is an awesome looking bike and it rides like a dream!!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Question for anyone transitioning from an SL3 to an SL4*

Topic: Riding no-handed

I am almost ready to pull the trigger on an SL4. The reason I went to a Tarmac is that I found I was able to ride no-handed comfortably. It came natural and I was able to change out my vest and zip up without fear of losing control. I have ridden other bikes and I could never ride no-handed comfortably.

With the new SL4, does riding no-handed come naturally and almost instinctively? The specs on both the 2012 SL4 and 2012 SL3 frames are the same on paper but I was wondering if the newly designed headtube makes a difference.

Nothing beats a test ride. I will have my LBS send over a bike my size that I can test. I just wanted anyone's first hand observations. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## pdainsworth

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Topic: Riding no-handed
> 
> I am almost ready to pull the trigger on an SL4. The reason I went to a Tarmac is that I found I was able to ride no-handed comfortably. It came natural and I was able to change out my vest and zip up without fear of losing control. I have ridden other bikes and I could never ride no-handed comfortably.
> 
> With the new SL4, does riding no-handed come naturally and almost instinctively? The specs on both the 2012 SL4 and 2012 SL3 frames are the same on paper but I was wondering if the newly designed headtube makes a difference.
> 
> Nothing beats a test ride. I will have my LBS send over a bike my size that I can test. I just wanted anyone's first hand observations. Thanks! :thumbsup:


I have no idea why, but the SL4 does seem a bit more stable no handed. I don't know why the shorter HT would make a difference, but maybe that's it. All in all, a great bike.


----------



## B.Garcia

Cant wait to get mine on the road come January! They are charging me $150 for a complete swap!


----------



## bpreyna

Did you way the bike with the saddle bag as you can see in the picture?


----------



## bootsie_cat

Are your der. cables done using "California Cross"?


----------



## carlislegeorge

pdainsworth said:


> ....The "smoothness" of the ride seems to be the main difference between my old SL3 and my new SL4.


Can you expound a little on this "smoothness" quality? I suspect it may be hard to quantify, but am contemplating trading in my SL3 project black now that it has reached the one year old mark...


----------



## MTBryan01

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Topic: Riding no-handed
> 
> I am almost ready to pull the trigger on an SL4. The reason I went to a Tarmac is that I found I was able to ride no-handed comfortably. It came natural and I was able to change out my vest and zip up without fear of losing control. I have ridden other bikes and I could never ride no-handed comfortably.
> 
> With the new SL4, does riding no-handed come naturally and almost instinctively? The specs on both the 2012 SL4 and 2012 SL3 frames are the same on paper but I was wondering if the newly designed headtube makes a difference.
> 
> Nothing beats a test ride. I will have my LBS send over a bike my size that I can test. I just wanted anyone's first hand observations. Thanks! :thumbsup:


Funny you mention that. I went from an '11 Tarmac SL2 to an '11 Tarmac S-Works SL3. My SL2 was very twitchy and I could barely ride with no hands. I had to be peddling to do it. Now on the S-Works, I can ride with no hands easily. 
The geometry on the two bikes is identical. 
All I could figure is that the S-Works fork is stiffer and therefore tracks better.


----------



## EMB145 Driver

konaguy said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the handling of the Tarmac Pro SL4 in terms of steering, I have an old Quintana Roo and I'm afraid to cough on it for fear of ending up in the lava fields...extremely touchy, twitchy steering...Ive only been biking for 4 months The Roo is my second bike...too much bike for me I guess my first ride coming down a small hill, steering was so twitchy I panicked and put more pressure on the fronts I guess, cause the next thing I see is my bike as its passing over my body and lands on me...anyway early 2012 I am upgrading love the tarmac sl4 but I have read some reviews of twitchy steering so Im thinking of the roubaix sl3 pro for better steering...any thoughts you can share to help me make the right choice...alot of money to spend on the wrong bike...Thank you in advance...I was riding 100 to 125 miles a week with my target road bike how I miss it.....



I had a 2009 Tarmac SL Pro that Specialized warrantied and replaced with a 2012 SL4 Pro. The SL was a very nice bike and I thought much better handling the Giant TCR I was riding. The SL4 Pro, is 3 times that much better than the SL. It goes effortlessly straight, but the cornering is where this bike really shines. There's no hunting for a line, it just carves through corners and curves perfectly, without much attention from the rider. It is effortlessly, the best cornering frame I've ridden. I've had it just a bit over 50mph descending and it is rock solid, and it's also solid under heavy braking. Looking down at the bike, the tube shapes and sizes are noticeably different from previous Tarmac. There's a lot of design science in this frame that I don't understand, but from a rider's standpoint they got the handling very right. It was a free frame for me, but I'd buy another one in a minute if needed.


----------



## Jman2224

Incredible looking bike -- the zipp wheels add a lot. What handlebar are you using?


----------



## roadworthy

bootsie_cat said:


> Are your der. cables done using "California Cross"?


If you look at the bottom pic, the derailleur cables are done with the California Cross.
Right lever shifter cable runs across the head tube...you can see the Jagwire adjuster... and enters the left hand side of the downtube. Btw...running the crossed cables is the way to go.


----------



## SmellMyGas

<img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7014/6560987055_a5a94d6f1d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_2682">


----------



## Olivier

certainly my next / second bike!
I'm not still certain about the colour but Spez is very fun.


----------



## tommyturbo

A bicycle's geometry is the primary determinant of how a bike handles, including how "twitchy" it is. Specialized hasn't really changed their racing oriented bicycle geometry in a long time. If you go into the "Archive" section on the Specialized website, you can go back through the years and confirm this.

Also, as the frames have gotten stiffer, handling has improved; especially on rough surfaces where frame flex comes into play more.

Other factors that could cause a bike to be "twitchy" could be a loose headset, spokes, etc; or a poor bike fit that causes bad weight distribution. Rider weight also comes into play, particularly if the weight distribution is off, or if a heavier rider is using lightweight wheels that flex laterally quite a bit.

I find the Tarmacs to be incredibly good handling bikes, incredibly nimble and responsive, and also extremely stable at higher speeds.

As a newer rider, it would be a good idea to get a bike fit. You would learn a lot about how fit affects comfort and handling.


----------



## NealH

Mighty nice looking SL4 Smell. Just about perfect.


----------



## dcorn

Wow Smell, that's a badass bike. I really want a Venge, but when a Tarmac looks like that, it really pulls me in the opposite direction.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Deposit is in. Feb-Mar delivery. Cannot wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharmerbob

I get to pick mine up this week!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*BB30 bearing question on new frameset*

Question for the guys that bought the SL4 frameset only. Did the framesets come with the BB30 bearings or will I need to purchase those separately? I will be in stalling a SRAM Red BB30 crankset but it does not come with BB cups. Thanks.

Also did anyone install inline adjusters? Is it really needed for the rear derailleur? How about the front der?


----------



## roadworthy

Beautiful Tarmac Smell. Very sweet...enjoy.


----------



## EMB145 Driver

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Question for the guys that bought the SL4 frameset only. Did the framesets come with the BB30 bearings or will I need to purchase those separately? I will be in stalling a SRAM Red BB30 crankset but it does not come with BB cups. Thanks.
> 
> Also did anyone install inline adjusters? Is it really need for the rear derailleur? How about the front der?


It comes with BB bearings. I did not install inline adjusters and don't need or want them.


----------



## TheBarista

Got to handle my SL4 frameset a few days ago. That thing is a work of art!!! Going to build it up with full Red and Easton EA 90 SLX wheels. Should be done in a week or so.


----------



## Pharmerbob

Did final fitting and picked up my Tarmac today! Was going to meet a friend for a ride, but it started snowing here, so I will have to wait till Saturday. I'll have to get some pics posted. Can't wait to ride!


----------



## Sharil

Anyone could post raw weights of frame and fork individually for sl4 pro?


----------



## nis240sxt

Got 950grms (frame w/seat collar, rear/ft hangars, guides, etc..) 360grms fork w/ full steerer. This is for the 52cm matte black/neon red Pro model.


----------



## williamguy

Love the matte finish, I wish I had got a matte black venge instead of my sworks SL3. I hope you don't take that bike onto the road, if I owned one like that it would be hanging on the wall!


----------



## mchojecki

SmellMyGas - where is the battery mount?


----------



## dcorn

I'll go out on a limb and say inside the seattube.


----------



## kemilyon

Sl4 is a sweet looking bike, it was a tough decision for myself to choose it over the orca


----------



## kemilyon

Good to see many positive reviews, I just picked one up!


----------



## rcjunkie3000

I'm still waiting for mine. Ordered in December 2011. Since then two new S-Works paint schemes have come out. I like the new Saxo bank colors..


----------



## terrabyss

I've just got my SL4, will give my impression asap


----------

